
Show HN: Remote teams on a map - raumet
https://remotehub.io/remote-companies
======
raumet
I made a small site that puts remote companies on a map. I hope this could be
helpful for those hackers who are looking for a new remote company to join in
2019.

It's still very fresh – there are currently 1.5k team members spread across
876 cities (88 countries). I would be happy to hear any suggestions how to
improve the site and where to take this next.

List of remote companies

========================

You can combine filters on the companies page to find "small remote only
companies with programming jobs hiring now" or similar:

[https://remotehub.io/remote-companies](https://remotehub.io/remote-companies)

Remote company profile

======================

Check out how team members are spread across the map on the company page:
[https://remotehub.io/doist](https://remotehub.io/doist)

This also lists all cities and countries, open job positions, benefits and
tech stack.

Team members

============

There's also a more detailed page that lists all team members with locations,
timezones, weather info (just for fun):
[https://remotehub.io/doist/team](https://remotehub.io/doist/team)

(btw when there's a laptop in front of the sun it means that the person is
probably working right now 9am...5pm)

